# How to store dankung tubes?



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey people,

just wondering the best way to store Dankung tubes. I've got a few spare and currently keep them in none air tight container (a lego lunchbox, yeah I know, it's too small to fit my actual lunch in though!) with a small bag of silica gel so they don't dry out. Would this be ok? Or would it dry out the leather pouches and make them crack?

Thanks,

B


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I like to use zip lock bags.

Put the rubber in, squeeze out as much air as you can, seal the bag.

Stick it in a deep dark closet drawer in the basement of your dungeon and it will last for ages.

Ummm, Silica gel is designed to make things dry out as it saps moisture from the environment. No need for it at all.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Cheers Hrawk. Yeah I did wonder about the silica gel. I'm guessing that moist air would wreck the tubes but not the leather but then silica gel would do the opposite. I'll probably take the silica gel out to be honest. Don't have any zip bags so I'll have to get hold of some.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Your biggest enemy when storing them is heat and UV.

Keep them out of the light in a cool place, everything will be groovy.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll be fine then. I'm in the UK. What's heat and UV? ;-)


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

bmlodge said:


> I'll be fine then. I'm in the UK. What's heat and UV? ;-)


I'm in Australia, want me to send you some pics ?


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes please :lol:


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

bmlodge said:


> Yes please :lol:


Ok sure.

Well here is your typical Australian beach on your average winters day










Here we have the standard heat distribution in summer.

The lighter yellow is bearable, the orange to red is 3rd degree burn territory.

If you're in one of the darker read areas, chances are we will never hear from you again.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

God damn it, look at those colours! It's 11 degrees here and people are walking round in shorts making the most of the sun! Oh well, at least my tubes will be ok. That's more important, right? lol.

I am jealous though, just slightly.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I keep mine in the ziplock bags they are delivered in and put it all in a Dr Martens shoebox on my desk. I then vacuum seal the entire bag and run a few layers of fibreglass and epoxy over it. After a few coats of black enamel paint and a fluro orange lightening bolt, they're pretty good.

With this system, it really makes you focus on making bandsets that last, because unwrapping it is a major pain, but I think it's worth it in the end considering the cost of Dankung tubing. :neener:


----------



## hoggif (Apr 6, 2013)

Black zip-lock bags are good enough for me.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Roll them up and put them in a zip lock bag and put them in the Freezer and they will stay good.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

dgui said:


> Roll them up and put them in a zip lock bag and put them in the Freezer and they will stay good.


That's fine so long as you inform your better half,might be mistaken for boil in the bag spaghetti :rofl:


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Bondi!! woo hoo!! Used to live right up the street from North Curl Curl ...


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Tube_Shooter said:


> dgui said:
> 
> 
> > Roll them up and put them in a zip lock bag and put them in the Freezer and they will stay good.
> ...


She'll start to wonder though after 7 min when they don't turn Al Dente.


----------



## crendon (May 5, 2012)

What Dgui said. No heat and no sunlight and they last forever in the Freezer


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Sean said:


> Tube_Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > dgui said:
> ...


LOL
Spaghetti capable of 260+ fps,real fast food haha!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tube_Shooter said:


> dgui said:
> 
> 
> > Roll them up and put them in a zip lock bag and put them in the Freezer and they will stay good.
> ...


*An Excellent Point.*


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

crendon said:


> What Dgui said. No heat and no sunlight and they last forever in the Freezer


*Ahh Crendon what a Beautiful Avitar you have there.*


----------

